# Hi, I'm Mr.A, can I borrow a wife?



## Mr. A (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm Mr. A (short for Anchovy), nice to meet you all, have been lurking the fog-chiller (Vortex, etc) threads for a while & applaud all that have contributed to those incrediblely informative threads.

And now that we've been introduced, can I briefly borrow someone's wife? I need a lil restraint my way.... I'm satisfied with all things Halloween this year except for the constant desire for more low-lying fog. In less than two weeks, I've went from purchasing my first fogger... a Gemmy 400w, to a Chauvet 1250, to the VEI-950... and just this morning thought about another 950 or possibly trying out DeathLords's recomended $700 Martin.

I'll need her for the 4th of July as well... in which Hallowen-spending doesn't even come close. This years fireworks bill was over $5k (directly from an importer/wholesaler by the case & the equivalent of roughly $15k at retail prices). Our spent cakes filled a large UHaul & came in at over 3-tons at the dump.

Kinda off-topic for this forum, but for those you that are into the 4th as well... here is one piece that we put together with approx 300 of our 2000 roman candles:






Here is another fireworks vid with 14,000+ Saturn Missiles in under 60sec:
[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjZ_OObed-c]





Another vid that proves you don't have to go for the just the big stuff... yeah it's a handful of cakes, but they're all 200g/$5ish cakes in this vid:
[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFV_B-KCDbI]





And the rest of my fireworks vids:
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=MrAnchovy"]http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=MrAnchovy


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

lol you need a wife to restrain you?? haha

I wish my hubby would stop restraining me so i could build props at will!!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's funny, Mr. A, I have the Gemmy and almost stepped-up to buy the two foggers you mentioned LOL so do you like the VEI better than the Chauvet? I've heard some iffy things about the Chauvet's but never heard a bad thing about VEI. You get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Mr. A.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome - maybe mail order bride? :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fire gooood......


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mr. A. 
Sorry, I can't help ya with the wife thing. LOL Restraints are meant to be broken.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it! :jol:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Dont obtain a spouse otherwise your budget for Halloween or the 4th will be reduced by 99.5%. Trust me, I know. 

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Mr. A!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. From what my husband says, you don't save alot of money with a wife on hand. I don't know where he gets that idea.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Mr A.

can't help you on the wife thing, but can I come to your house for the 4th..lol what a fabulous display!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Mr A,
I know a girl who is a real firecracker,
She has a short fuse,explodes,then goes out. 
Maybe not the marrying type.....


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

now here's a guy right up my alley----fire,big booms ,i can smell the gun power now---welcome


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 30, 2006)

Fright Zone said:


> That's funny, Mr. A, I have the Gemmy and almost stepped-up to buy the two foggers you mentioned LOL so do you like the VEI better than the Chauvet? I've heard some iffy things about the Chauvet's but never heard a bad thing about VEI. You get what you pay for I guess.


Like I stated, I've rushed into these pretty fast & don't have any experience with other machines, so I'm probably not the best of resources.

My thoughts... the Chauvet is a good $150 machine. Output is on par for what I expected, seems well built, etc, etc... just isn't continuous. The VEI 950 is simply outstanding for $100 more. The output capability on the 950 is just insane.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanx! I don't mean to turn this into a fogger thread, so this is all I'll say that it IS good feedback. Sometimes it's better when you don't have a lot of experience , but do have expectations, so when in this case a fogger matches or exceeds your expectations for the money, it's a good thing to note. Anyway, back to the Welcome Wagon (or Welcome Hearse LOL)


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome! Are you using fusing for those fireworks or is it electric matches?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

heya Mr A... funny thing: a guy at work showed me the bottle-rocket video on friday, and now here you are...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Blowing stuff up works well with halloween. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Mr. A., nice to meet you. Where exactly do you live that you can have a fireworks display like that? If you live close enough to NJ, I'll make you a deal. I'll nag you about spending money if you come build props that I need


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You have it all wrong wife bad you need rent a nagging mother.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

There ya go Mr. A! Greetings and Velcome. Hope you like it here. :>


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello Mr A. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 30, 2006)

dragon flame said:


> Welcome! Are you using fusing for those fireworks or is it electric matches?


No e-firing in '06, but I'm already working a firing panel for next year.

Most of our stuff was fused with regular green visco fuse... the saturn missiles piece, mortar racks, etc were fused with fast visco... same stuff as your regular green, but faster burning.
A few other pieces, like the waterfall & crossing roman candles, were primed with black powder & "fused" with a roll of Sticky Match (essentially packing tape with a black powder core used for lance-work).
Many of our candles (pictured below) weren't fused at all... just a swipre from a BernzOmatic handheld torch.



trishaanne said:


> Welcome Mr. A., nice to meet you. Where exactly do you live that you can have a fireworks display like that? If you live close enough to NJ, I'll make you a deal. I'll nag you about spending money if you come build props that I need


Oklahoma.

===========

Here's another pic for the pyro's... approx 1700 roman candles (and we had more than what's pictured). I had more glorious plans than slapping many of them in buckets, but we ran out of time. I'n the back of the pic you can see our milk-crate mortar racks prior to loading/fusing... 32 crates X 25 mortars/ea... 800 aerial shells/mines for our finale!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mr. A.!! By reading your posts, usually a guy wants a wife to cook and clean for him. What's the catch?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the patriotic haunter?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Damn...that can take out a lot of mailboxes.

Welcome to the club! :jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Mr. A for anchovey, sorry I can't be your rent a wife but I'd encourage you to spend to much money on Halloween (yes yes buy that 5000 watt fogger, here ya go I have a 10 % off coupon) and the Fourth of July (noooooooooooo ...there is noooo such thing as to many mortars). But I do want to welcome you to HauntForum!! Have Fun!!*


----------

